# carrying a weapon in my car



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Do i need a concealed weapon permit to carry my 38 in my car and where can i keep it legally.thanks.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

you can carry a fire arm in your vehicle as long as it is securely encased.. i.e thumbsnap holster, gun case, glove box..

790.25 Lawful Ownership, Possession, and Use of Firearms and Other Weapons
(5) Possession In Private Conveyance.--Notwithstanding subsection (2), it is lawful and is not a violation of s. 790.01 for a person 18 years of age or older to possess a concealed firearm or other weapon for self-defense or other lawful purpose within the interior of a private conveyance, without a license, if the firearm or other weapon is securely encased or is otherwise not readily accessible for immediate use. Nothing herein contained prohibits the carrying of a legal firearm other than a handgun anywhere in a private conveyance when such firearm is being carried for a lawful use. Nothing herein contained shall be construed to authorize the carrying of a concealed firearm or other weapon on the person. This subsection shall be liberally construed in favor of the lawful use, ownership, and possession of firearms and other weapons, including lawful self-defense as provided in s. 776.012.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

thanks.


----------



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee (Apr 30, 2008)

I keep mine loaded in a snap holster in my console. Perfectly legal. Watch out traveling to other states though. Each state has different laws.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm glad you got to it before the three step crowd jumped on it. For some reasom this myth will not die.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I knew that was coming. It is actually a two step rule, and for some reason SOME PEOPLE hate that analogy "Two step", never known why, but for all intents and purposes it is "two steps" there has to be TWO ACTIONS before you can retrieve the weapon, IE: a holster *AND* a glove box. It could be a holster *AND* inside your Auntie Emms hat box, but TWO ACTIONS ( if you don't like saying TWO STEPS ).


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

*concealed in car*

Two different deputies told me when I asked the question concerning carrying in car, that they like for you to use three step rule. That is where a lot of the three step talk comes in. If they are the one I have to deal with, I probably do it there way. Just me


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

CCC said:


> I knew that was coming. It is actually a two step rule, and for some reason SOME PEOPLE hate that analogy "Two step", never known why, but for all intents and purposes it is "two steps" there has to be TWO ACTIONS before you can retrieve the weapon, IE: a holster *AND* a glove box. It could be a holster *AND* inside your Auntie Emms hat box, but TWO ACTIONS ( if you don't like saying TWO STEPS ).


Actually 3 steps.....Not quite sure where it comes from but has been around a longggggg time! If you consider the steps in retrieving a firearm that is by statute securely encased...it would equal 3 steps so probably that kinda thinking??? If you reach and grab your "encased" pistol (Step 1), unstraping it (Step 2), then extracting (step 3). Ifin it's in a console add 1 step....

But I LOVE it when folks bring up STEPS....:whistling::whistling::whistling: hahaha


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

It's well worth the money to go ahead and get a concealed weapons permit. That way you are not subject to interpretation of the laws by an officer that may pull you over. Could head off a lot of trouble. Plus you are legal in a lot of states other than Florida.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

DLo said:


> I'm glad you got to it before the three step crowd jumped on it. For some reasom this myth will not die.


Lol

There is NO step law in Florida. It must be securely encased and not readily accessible. It never ceases to amaze me that LEOs don't understand this. The "3 step rule" is a myth!


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

welldoya said:


> It's well worth the money to go ahead and get a concealed weapons permit. That way you are not subject to interpretation of the laws by an officer that may pull you over. Could head off a lot of trouble. Plus you are legal in a lot of states other than Florida.


Just get the permit so you don't have to worry about this. You also don't have to worry about three day waits.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

CCC said:


> I knew that was coming. It is actually a two step rule, and for some reason SOME PEOPLE hate that analogy "Two step", never known why, but for all intents and purposes it is "two steps" there has to be TWO ACTIONS before you can retrieve the weapon, IE: a holster *AND* a glove box. It could be a holster *AND* inside your Auntie Emms hat box, but TWO ACTIONS ( if you don't like saying TWO STEPS ).


If its in a snapped holster. You don't need a console or box


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

DoneDeal2 said:


> If its in a snapped holster. You don't need a console or box


Would a serpa holster count?


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

DD2 got it right, no need for console or glove box, in a holster or zippered gun rug etc,and the firearm could be literally anywhere in your vehicle, under the seat, or sitting right next to you.
The holster or gun rug IS, the securely encased part. I don't know why that part is so misunderstood,and has everyone taking it a step further and thinking it has to be stuffed in the glove box or console?


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Would a serpa holster count?


As much as I like Serpa holsters, I'm not sure I would press that issue. I would make sure it's a snapped holster or zipper rug


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

The main problem is the LEO and their interpretation, even if they are wrong you are in for a hassle, why not just do it right and not worry about it, always go 1 step further. If my gun is in the Serpa, I am wearing it.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Gravity3694 said:


> Just get the permit so you don't have to worry about this. You also don't have to worry about three day waits.


But you do have to worry about getting a gun screwed into your ear on a traffic stop. Even though you are legal and inform the officer first thing on a stop you are 90% likely to be drawn upon by LEO.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I have never had a LEO pull a gun on me or even heard of it IF you are handling the stop as a Normal person. I always hand the my DL and Concealed Lic at the same time even though I don't have to...sir yes sir, whatever it take to put him at ease.


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

In Florida, you don't have to inform the officer of anything, some states you must "inform" upon a traffic stop, but this ain't one of em


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> But you do have to worry about getting a gun screwed into your ear on a traffic stop. Even though you are legal and inform the officer first thing on a stop you are 90% likely to be drawn upon by LEO.


I've been stopped quite a few times and have never been drawn on after informing them.


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

Just for levity and to humor the restless on a monday night....true story; I was on my way to work one morning, and 20 miles up the road was the Border patrol checkpoint I passed thru every other morning for the last five months. Most of the guys knew who I was from my frequent passings, smiled, nodded and waved me on thru, without the couple questions they knew would end up twisting them in knots.
Those being "where you going", or "where you coming from", to which I always answered either "thats really none of your business" or "anywhere I want".
I swear this is true, I couldn't make it up; I had a multi gun trade lined up after work so I had a few firearms in tow and this particular morning I was greeted by an obvious newby, he strolled over to my truck, bent down to ask the obligatory questions and literally jumped back at the sight of an AR15 leaning on the dash with butt sitting on passenger seat, a short 870 laying on back seat, and two handgun rugs between my leg and the shifter.
He started stammering..."do you have something for those" to which I replied I don't know what you are talking about and he'd repeat again, "do you have something for those". I grinned and said "OH, that thing, yeah I do, it's called the 2nd amendment, it's contained in the Bill of Rights to the Constitution of the United States, you know, that thing you swore to uphold and protect when you took you oath of service to become a patrol agent".
His response was priceless" sir; Im not familar with that document", that put me in a tail spin and I began to advise him it would be well worth his time to become intimately familar with that document, to which he began waving me thru frantically, all the while the three older agents by the trailer were laughing their asses off. I bet he got an earfull after I vacated the premises.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> But you do have to worry about getting a gun screwed into your ear on a traffic stop. Even though you are legal and inform the officer first thing on a stop you are 90% likely to be drawn upon by LEO.


More than likely the LEO will secure the firearm for the remainder of the traffic stop.


----------



## Kascus (Dec 27, 2008)

Never risk your freedom over the integrity of a ten cent snap on a holster. It is always best to place it in a zippered case. If you place it (not in a case or holster) in the glove box, make sure you warn the officer before you open it for your registration. After you open the glove box door, it is now a readily accessible weapon that could result in a CCW charge. You also never know when the passenger tries to assist in locating the documents for you and accidently comes out with the weapon by mistake.


----------



## 1956_4x4 (Oct 6, 2007)

Az-Vic said:


> In Florida, you don't have to inform the officer of anything, some states you must "inform" upon a traffic stop, but this ain't one of em


True, but I would inform the officer anyway. Just what I would do...

 While I'm thinking about it---What the heck are all of you doing that you're constantly getting stopped by LE? The last time I was stopped was when I was a teenager (a long, long time ago...) and it was for doing more than double the limit, so I deserved it. People make it sound like they are getting pulled over every other day! Something's going on and I'm missing it!

Smitty


----------



## maxwell18 (Mar 7, 2011)

I heard if you have a DD214 from military service that counts for Concealed Weapon Permit training


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

1956_4x4 said:


> True, but I would inform the officer anyway. Just what I would do...
> 
> While I'm thinking about it---What the heck are all of you doing that you're constantly getting stopped by LE? The last time I was stopped was when I was a teenager (a long, long time ago...) and it was for doing more than double the limit, so I deserved it. People make it sound like they are getting pulled over every other day! Something's going on and I'm missing it!
> 
> Smitty


If you see how some of of these people roll you would understand!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

The last couple of times I was stopped, I placed my firearm in the console. I never put it where my insurance or registration is. I have my permit, but there is no reason to stress out the LEO or yourself if they are stopping you for a traffic violation. If he were to ask me to step out, I would then inform him that I have an ankle carry and one in the console and have a current permit. There was a local LEO that was shot in the face about a year ago by a legally carried pistol. The man that shot him wasn't a ghetto thug, meth head or any of that, he was a pharmacist and apparently got upset at the ribbing the cop was giving him. After that situation, understandably, they get a little jumpy around here, legal gun or not.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Great signature Mr. Fish! Lol :notworthy:


----------



## kenny senter (Mar 20, 2009)

maxwell18 said:


> I heard if you have a DD214 from military service that counts for Concealed Weapon Permit training


absolutely incorrect!

It does however count as a form of firearms training while obtaining your concealed carry permit. 

This is fact


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Yup if you're still active you're ID will work for proof of training, if you're out the DD214 works. It's REALLY easy to get so to hell with a cops interpretation of the law. They have minimal training in actual laws and interpretation thereof, and they are just people susceptible to error like all of us. And if I were a cop, I'd rather be a living asshole than a really laid back dead guy.


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*???????????????*



kenny senter said:


> absolutely incorrect!
> 
> It does however count as a form of firearms training while obtaining your concealed carry permit.
> 
> This is fact


You should read the WHOLE question before you assert your awnser????
That is exactally what he was asking, if it counted as training . YES he is Correct.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

kenny senter said:


> absolutely incorrect!
> 
> It does however count as a form of firearms training while obtaining your concealed carry permit.
> 
> This is fact


hahaha

i like you man - but you're crazy! :thumbup:


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

maxwell18 said:


> I heard if you have a DD214 from military service that counts for Concealed Weapon Permit training


You can also use a hunters safety certificate as proof of training to get a ccl


----------



## kenny senter (Mar 20, 2009)

TraderDan said:


> You should read the WHOLE question before you assert your awnser????
> That is exactally what he was asking, if it counted as training . YES he is Correct.



catch the sarcasm much do ya?


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

*Stopped*

Got stopped by state ,asked if i had weapon in car said yes ,asked if it was loaded said yes he said good tag light out fix it ,then said have nice day .its how you look and act . Maxfold


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

*missing some important points to the law*

Without a Florida CWL you are in violation of State and Federal law if you have a *loaded *gun in your car or on you within 1000 feet of a school (excepting being on private property near the school)

Really sucks for those who are 18 and own a pistol, can legally have it loaded in their car, but still can't be a 1000' near any school.


Also, little known fact, under federal law the cwl license must be issued by the actual state you're in, meaning if you're within 1000' feet of a school in Alabama even with a FL CWL, you're still in violation of Federal law unless you also have an AL carry permit.
Technically there's no reciprocity under federal law and being within 1000' of schools, but I have never heard of a case where it was actually an issue.

Just thought you guys should know...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Capt Ron said:


> Really sucks for those who are 18 and own a pistol.
> 
> .


HUH??? Don't "believe" there are any changes to the age being 21 fer pistols, 18 fer long guns....


----------



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

Jason said:


> HUH??? Don't "believe" there are any changes to the age being 21 fer pistols, 18 fer long guns....



Its only 21 to buy from an FFL, you can legally buy and own a pistol at 18 from a private party.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Trophy05 said:


> Its only 21 to buy from an FFL, you can legally buy and own a pistol at 18 from a private party.


http://law.findlaw.com/state-laws/gun-control/florida/

If you can't "legally" buy a firearm from an FFL, then why would it be "legal" from a private party? 

Ya'll need to search fer documentation cause I've been looking and don't see anything????


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

In AL it's 21 for a handgun and 18 for a long gun. I've never heard of private sales of handguns to under 18.


----------



## collectorden (Jun 2, 2011)

Jason said:


> http://law.findlaw.com/state-laws/gun-control/florida/
> 
> If you can't "legally" buy a firearm from an FFL, then why would it be "legal" from a private party?
> 
> Ya'll need to search fer documentation cause I've been looking and don't see anything????


As far as I know the Federal Law applies in Florida.
Youth Handgun Safety Act:
http://www.atf.gov/publications/down...f-i-5300-2.pdf

"(3) Federal law prohibits, except in certain limited circumstances, anyone under 18 years of age from knowingly possessing a handgun, or any person from selling, delivering, or otherwise transferring a handgun to a person under 18."

I still limit my sales to those over 21 to be on the safe side.​


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*laws*

What I think I heard my uncles buddy say one time, really does not help clear up the facts. If one does know for sure , one should not comment and really confuse folks. Hell, you can't even get two cops to tell you the same thing, how do you expect to get a straight awnser in a forum debate??? Really?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

collectorden said:


> As far as I know the Federal Law applies in Florida.
> Youth Handgun Safety Act:
> http://www.atf.gov/publications/down...f-i-5300-2.pdf
> 
> ...


Fer some reason the link you gave is errored....I found it here...
http://www.atf.gov/publications/download/i/atf-i-5300-2.pdf

W/ that wording I would believe an FFL could sell to a person under 21. All the reading just explains juvenile (under 18 defined). I went to the extent of calling the ATF but of course the offices are closed until Monday so I'll call them then. 18 should be the age on everything anyways, you can die fer your country at 18 but you can't buy a beer....:whistling:


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

even legal, may get u killed, my son had a water pistol in glove box of his truck, he had forgotten about. sheriff held gun to his head, said ,i ought to kill u right now u sob. another friend had his legel gun taken from trunk while returing from jax. there is a document u can get, i did keep a copy in car before i cwl for that very reason cheap for the trouble it might save you, that states legel to carry gun thru states in car. they recommend u keep a copy at all times


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

I hear these stories from time to time, and it troubles me, for I don't know whether to believe them or not, this is the 21st century, not 1960. If I ever had a deputy use those tactics,and that kind of verbage on a routine stop, his fat goober ass would be without a job so fast, his head would spin, and I'd probably win a sucessfull law suit against the jurisdiction his stupid ass was employed by.
I would wonder how the deputy knew there was a water pistol in glove box? unless the kid allowed a search? I never allow a search without a warrant, it's one of the last vestiges we have....if they wanna look, they have to have a warrant, simple as that. Never,ever allow a search or officer to go thru your stuff!


----------



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

Maybe when the guy opened the glovebox( a common place) where people keep their vehicle registration and insurance the deputy saw it in there and from outside the car could not tell if it was real or a water gun....


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

Hooked on phonics worked for me! 
Reading is fundamental to safety fellas. I vote for a law that says a person must learn how to read before they can purchase a gun at any age.
If Florida wanted to change the law so 5 years olds could buy long guns, it would be legal. Until the feds put an age restriction on private sales for long guns.
Stop asking FFL dealers and LEOs about guns laws and read the Florida statutes or Jon Gutmacher's book please!!!!
There's only one FFL dealer I know who I would ever ask about gun laws and that's machine gun Larry of Ammunition Sales Company. I'll put his knowledge of laws against any FFL dealer any day!


----------

